# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  AACE Association d'aide aux chats errants

## AACE

Bonjour à tous,

Une petite présentation de l'association AACE située à Baule dans le Loiret (45)

A.A.C.E. Association d'Aide aux Chats errants  une association régie par la loi du 1er juillet 1901 et le décret du 16 aôut 1901 déclarée à la préfecture du Loiret le 12 juin 2019 - Siret : 91286221600013
L'association a pour objet : Collecter des fonds, de la nourriture, du matériel pour venir en aide aux chats errants comprenant la stérilisation, l'identification et les soins.
Soutenir d'autres associations de protection animale, offrir tous services liés et connexes à cette activité, et organiser des manifestations liées à l'objet principal
Lassociation a un rôle dinformation et de sensibilisation à la cause féline, particulièrement concernant l'importance de la stérilisation, de la vaccination et l'identification.

Nous pouvons compter sur nos familles d'accueil pour effectuer nos sauvetages.


Nous soutenir :
Notre association est reconnue dintérêt général et tout don donne donc lieu à une déduction fiscale de 66%,
Adhésion, don
Nos autres actions : 
A.A.C.E. fait partie du Collectif PEA, un regroupement de petites associations dont le but est de mutualiser nos forces notamment pour être plus nombreux sur des opérations caddie, des événements.
Notre mail : aace.adoption@hotmail.com
Retrouvez-nous sur
Helloasso : AACE ASSOCIATION D'AIDE AUX CHATS ERRANTS
Notre site internet : https://aacebaule.wixsite.com/website
Notre page Facebook : AACE
Twitter : AACE  @aace_45
Instagram : aace45

----------


## Patricia45

Bienvenue à vous sur ce forum.
J'espère que vous trouverez l'aide dont vous avez besoin.

----------

